# Exhaust pipe tips - recommended product



## frazzle (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi,

Need to tidy up my exhaust tips - they have gone a bit black so what is the best product to use to help me regain the chrome look?

Thanks


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Try Autosol or Meguiars NXT Metal Polysh, available from Halfrauds :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Autosol for me start wit ha bit of wire wool if they are bad


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

wire and some polish, but dont leave to much on it might go brownish yellow.


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

Quick blast with some wire wool then Autosol.


----------



## TOGWT (Sep 1, 2010)

*Exhaust Tailpipe *

Two things that can ruin the freshly detailed look of a vehicle; dirty glass or exhaust tips; the exhaust tips can sometimes make or break the rear view of an otherwise pristine vehicle. Spray down the inside and outside of the tips with P21S® Total Auto Wash or P21S® Polishing Soap, allow to remain in place, it will to start break down the grime. To clean the outside parts of the exhaust use either a Mini E-Z Detail brush (they are perfect for cleaning the areas between dual-tips) or an old micro fibre used strictly for dirty jobs and Optimum Metal Polish.

Use #0000 synthetic steel or bronze wool (very fine grade) with P21S® Total Auto Wash to clean out the insides of the exhaust tips. Polish using P21S® Polishing Soap (not intended for use on painted, clear coated or anodized surfaces) and/or Optimum Metal Polish and #0000 synthetic steel or bronze wool on the insides of the tips 
Now move on to the outside of the tips once again with Optimum Metal Polish and an older microfiber towel that is no longer used for the painted surfaces, ensure to polish with the grain.

_*Note:*
1.	The inside of some vehicles exhaust tips are painted with a matte black heat resistant paint, do not use wire or bronze as this will remove the paint. This type of finish can be renewed by cleaning them well, and spraying High Temp Flat Black (Matte) Satin Paint that is available from n auto store (Dupli Color)
2. Dinan tips are titanium with the all-blue tip clean with soap and water. No use in using a metal polish as there's nothing to shine
3.	Bare aluminium will oxidise (turn a brackish yellow colour) if a highly acidic or alkaline product is used. _


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Or you could use Meguiars NXT Metal Polysh, available from Halfrauds - works every time, I do it every couple of weeks and the dirt/grime comes off without even trying! Just the tips mind you, I've not even looked at the rest of the exhaust - does anyone else clean the whole thing?


----------



## TTDan (Nov 11, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Autosol for me start wit ha bit of wire wool if they are bad


+!

Bang on the money 8)


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

Spray with wheel cleaner then Brillo pad lightly does the job.


----------



## frazzle (Sep 25, 2010)

Wheel cleaner, then a light scourer, then autosol and now **** and span.

Thanks all


----------

